# 2 white GS in Fay. NC



## luv4dogs (Nov 29, 2009)

2 white GS in Fay. NC need foster or homes asap....They just turned a yr. old and are sibblings (brother & sister).


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Can you put down their shelter contact information? Any other information? Is there a pic?


----------



## luv4dogs (Nov 29, 2009)

If interested please contact Jackie at [email protected]
for pix. and any further information.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

are they in a shelter? what's their story?


----------



## luv4dogs (Nov 29, 2009)

It is a very long story...But short version they are with owners...Of course the owners don't have time and they say they are chewers...we have offered training, but they aren't willing to do that...so they want to turn them back into rescue...Problem is the pups were adopted at 8 weeks and we don't have a foster avail. so I am pleading for a foster or home to help....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok..just trying to help you out here...have someone post their pics...and a write up about them...


----------



## Jandjpetrescue (Jun 22, 2007)

I am trying to help Jackie place these two dogs. They were adopted out at 8 weeks, are still with the owner, but need to get placed again pretty quickly. They are fixed, up to date on shots, good with kids. Jackie was told good with other dogs but have not been exposed to cats. They are only 1 year old. Can anyone help?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

AWWWWWWW


----------

